# Night fishin



## rminerd (Nov 25, 2013)

Anyone been trollin at night for these big walleye at night out of their yak ?
Sounds like it would he worth the cold


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

I know stuhly and a few guys went out a month or so ago. He's the one with lit up orange popsicle kayak. I've been fishing off of 55th marina lately and everytime I look over to 72nd and see how flat the water is, I always say I could kayak that right now. But I just can't talk myself into it. I've never caught a walleye, and I think this would be easiest time to get one outta of a yak 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## rminerd (Nov 25, 2013)

Yeah I'm very tempted to test it out 
One of those slobs from a yak would be one hell of a fight


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

It would have be to almost perfect conditions for me to go out. I really have no fear of tipping or falling over, I just hate the cold lol if we ever do get those perfect conditions I'd join you. So I knows there's the fall nite bite, is their a spring nite bite as well? 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## rminerd (Nov 25, 2013)

I have no idea 
I'm sure they hit at night in the summer 
One guy was tellin me how he trolled with glow sticks on his rod tips


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

No kidding, well a couple of us often go out for small mouth on erie come summer time...Look out for are post man...always looking for new company

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## rminerd (Nov 25, 2013)

I'm always out on Erie 
You go small mouth fishing at night?


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

Have never gone at night...my yak isn't setup to fish at night.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## rminerd (Nov 25, 2013)

I haven't either 
I plan on installing nav lights and a 360 light so that I can fish after dark


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

Gotta watch having nav lights on a yak...A boat might think your under power and can quickly move out of the way. They look cool on a yak but I think I'm gonna go with a 360 light with lights under the mounting boards I have. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## rminerd (Nov 25, 2013)

I'm putting up a 360 light also 
I saw that some one had put LEDs in their yak might try that


----------



## rminerd (Nov 25, 2013)

I'm also putting up a 360 light 
Saw that someone had put LEDs I'm their yak 
Might try that out


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

Yeah that was stuhly. The plastic on my yak is too thick to do that 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

